# Act Like the Enneagram Type Above You



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

If you dont have anything nice to say
dont say it!


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello, I am PlushWitch and I am your host today!

I have watched all of you closely and I proudly present you the WINNER of this great SHOW!! Yeeeees! THE WINNER!

Aaaaand the winner IIIIIIISSS...... :

PLLLUSH WIIIITCH!!

Yees...I know I'm good - and you know it ;D! *bows*


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I feel so anxious and I don't know why. What should I say in this thread???


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Vivid Melody said:


> Oh my gosh, I feel so anxious and I don't know why. What should I say in this thread???


Don't worry! I'll take care of you.


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

DON'T TOUCH ME ! You might have some kind of contagious disease !


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Clever. Way to distract us all from the fact that you're obviously covering up all the diseases YOU probably have. I'm on to you...


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

Omfg i love everything! Im so unique!!!


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

Would you like some fresh baked cookies? How about a blanket? Are you warm enough? Let me help you with that!


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Don't act like you are not impressed by my critique of 2's


----------



## SadLuckDame (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm going to pass around a printed story I found on the net, I would like you to read through it and please sign the petition.
These people have no luxuries, minimal and meh food, terrible working environments and if we each do our small part, we can be a voice to let them know we're here to help them and make change. 

This could be your sister, your daughter. Think about that.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Is she even considering the cost of feeding these people if they live thanks to better working conditions? With the housing crisis and food shortage...there's no way we can create a sustainable environment for them. The numbers just don't add up....oh. But what does this say about my psychological profile? I need to add that to my list of things to read...


----------



## Quenjy (Jun 7, 2011)

Excuse me for interrupting your inferior discussion, but has anyone seen my mirror ? I don't remember where I put it and, well, losing my mirror is losing my best friend too.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

You must look for it; Nothing can replace a best friend. Even if you are paralyzed by fear, you must overcome it and descend into the bowls of hell to save those you love!


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

*snickers*

*thanks post*

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

You're not rushing into any conflicts. I like you.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Unless of course, you give me the pro's and con's of not liking you. Hang on, lets try a little experiment. Actually, I may retreat to my cave, give it some thought and come back when I have the answer.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> Unless of course, you give me the pro's and con's of not liking you. Hang on, lets try a little experiment. Actually, I may retreat to my cave, give it some thought and come back when I have the answer.


Ugh... no.... can I join you? I'd really like to know what you're coming up with. Maybe you could also use some second opinion...?
Maybe?

_*thinks/feels* Aargh... if she goes there all alone, I'll never be able to prevent the worst...It'd be too dangerous if I don't have any control over what's happening there..._


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> Ugh... no.... can I join you? I'd really like to know what you're coming up with. Maybe you could also use some second opinion...?
> Maybe?
> 
> _*thinks/feels* Aargh... if she goes there all alone, I'll never be able to prevent the worst...It'd be too dangerous if I don't have any control over what's happening there..._


Yes, please come. One can never be too sure of the possible enemy's intentions. Would you say they are a foe or a friend?
Now I am getting seriously worried. What if the type 5 is hatching a plan against us. Quick, lets hire a spy.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, how's it going? *waits for response, becoming increasingly concerned*


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> Yes, please come. One can never be too sure of the possible enemy's intentions. Would you say they are a foe or a friend?
> Now I am getting seriously worried. What if the type 5 is hatching a plan against us. Quick, lets hire a spy.


Aaargh... yeah... maybe rather a foe... or a friend... hm... or a foe... AAARGH... I don't know!
...Yes... let's hire a spy...............

But :shocked: what if they find out that WE hired the spy!!????:shocked: WE'RE SO LOST!!!

EDIT: phew... good you're a 6w7 too, @Stephen ;D
EDIT2: this post would have been too panicky for a 6w5 anyway, I guess. xD
EDIT3: yay... I can be a real 6w7 in here... 


:dead:


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh yeah!! And it will be like the BIGGEST PARTY EVER!  AWESOME!


----------



## Sign of the Times (Mar 4, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> Oh yeah!! And it will be like the BIGGEST PARTY EVER!  AWESOME!


Well, as long as there are ten or fifteen other people who've written to confirm they'll be there, I'm in.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Party? Sorry boys, I'm off to the Amazon. Bigger and better and cooler!


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

but but... it'll actually be hotter, and humid there. Besides, the Amazon has SO MANY poisonous things, and I don't know Spanish or Portugese or any of those languages used in South American countries. Plus, aren't a lot the surrounding areas unsafe for tourists? I don't want to be kidnapped, ok?


----------



## Sign of the Times (Mar 4, 2011)

possiBri said:


> but but... it'll actually be hotter, and humid there. Besides, the Amazon has SO MANY poisonous things, and I don't know Spanish or Portugese or any of those languages used in South American countries. Plus, aren't a lot the surrounding areas unsafe for tourists? I don't want to be kidnapped, ok?


Look at it this way, if we do get kidnapped we'll have a great story to tell once we get back home.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

This thread is fun!

Ugh, I'm bored now.


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah. I'm with you. No one's giving me enough attention here. Let's move on...Wait. No one's following me...I'll come back. Me me me me me me me me.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Berdudget said:


> Yeah. I'm with you. No one's giving me enough attention here. Let's move on...Wait. No one's following me...I'll come back. Me me me me me me me me.


I know, they don't realize how special I am. (lol, "underappreciated" 4).


----------



## lovestyle (May 6, 2010)

It's not as if we could expect a bunch of _ordinary_ people to understand our uniqueness, anyway!


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

You're right. You really are totally the most unique person I know, but now I need to go home and paint. Solitude feels so good, and it's awesome to get away from people because conflict is so draining.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

This Enneagram theory is really in-depth. I will not declare a type until I fully understand my motives, desires, and fears and which type they align with.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

I will conquer!


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Conquest is too mainstream. I will wallow!


----------



## Berdudget (Mar 24, 2011)

*Gags and runs away after F***ing her brains out* ... unless she keeps talking in the middle, in which case *runs away a lot quicker*


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

*Gags and cries. Then gags some more, while weeping at the futility of mankind's attempts to crack the enigma that is me*


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Sure the movies on Saturday sounds great...tell you what let's play it by ear and touch bases on Friday night to see if Saturday still works for both our schedules.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Forget your schedule. My schedule says Tuesday!


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope didn't forget my schedule. I told you we wait and confirm but when I didn't hear from you on Monday, I made other plans.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Tuesday, or right now. You will submit.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey look you can't *make* me do anything here. I don't put demands on your time. I explained to you early on that I don't like feeling like someone is putting the squeeze on me OR trying to pigeon hole me. The answer is no....I'm not going to make it to the movies. I gotta run my other line is ringing.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

Too busy doing research to reply to this thread.


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

Thread - how do we define a thread? How do I know that the thread you're reading is the same thread that I'm reading? What if really we're all just brains in jars hooked on life support and existing in a simulated world that doesn't really exist?

-pause-

-goes back to clicking Random Article on Wikipedia-


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

:happy:
1char


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

This reminds me of the Stepford wives...


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

...Or does it? Wait, now that I think of it, I'm not sure.


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

What is the point of this thread? It has no meaning and neither does anything else. I am just going to delete my account now and wither in a cave reading Nietzsche.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

who am I? Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

No...no one can say who you are...you think, therefore you are. Nobody can say what you are, but I can tell you that I am a certified, bona-fide official type 9.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

I will invest more time learning about this Enneagram stuff. So, I'll just hang out in the Enneagram subforum observe and collect information until something clicks and I figure out what my type is.


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

*punches random dude*

What? He looked at me funny. Can't have that happening. You gotta stand up for your rights, man, give em an inch and they take a mile. Before you know it you'll be ants, crushed beneath their feet.

*shudder*


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't believe AquaColum just punched that guy. Why won't you give peace a chance??


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Frankly my dear I don't give a damn.
Edit: I think I've used that one already. time to freshen things up

Row you lazy whores!!!


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

no, don't row... 

DANCE!


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm way better than you all!

See ya, suckers!


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Indeed. I don't recall myself possessing tentacles *quirks eyebrow haughtily*


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd love to reply, but I have to walk all over someone to get something.


----------



## nomnomcornships (Dec 12, 2011)

Walk all over someone eh? This seems completely suspicious.
They want something...Or do they?

OMG, I must know, right?
incase.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

Nah, there's no need to worry... I should rather go sing in the forrest (might be more of a type 4 insult, hm...) 

I should go sing in the forrest with my many many friends <3


----------



## nomnomcornships (Dec 12, 2011)

(Made me laff C

Some person -
"Oh It's a great ice cream  nomnom"

Type 5 -
"Hmm, You know, actually you're wrong. I've researched about this particular ice cream on account of feeling bloated after consuming one. Right now i believe your liver is dying a little more inside every second. It's ok though. Meh. Enjoy "


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, I want to enjoy my ice cream, but it isn't as much fun if you don't have something YOU enjoy. We MUST find something that will make you just as happy as the ice cream makes me!


----------



## nomnomcornships (Dec 12, 2011)

Some person - "No no, it's cool. honestly. I have had enough sweet things all through the day anyway. I have to go. Thanks.  bye."
----
Type 7 - "Pffft? haha Ok. Whatever.  Just want to see you happy"

*feels a little disappointed, belittled and rejected since offer was brushed off so easily and goal was not accomplished.* 

*thinking: How could she just blow me off like that? And you can never have enough sweets. What a downer ;\*


----------

